# Testing Theories



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

I have found out that my local Super Wal*Mart has a good variety of vases / fish bowls in their hobby section (not fish section) that are attractive and could be used at the office or possibly at home near a sunny location during our warm weather months in our frigid Northeast (Upstate NY.) :smow:

These are affordable enough that I could test different substrates and theories. hoto:

I would like to try something similar to Diana Walstad's ideas of not having to use Daily Dosage Schedules of Supplements. :high5:

I have used one tank with Seachem Onyx and one tank with Seachem Flourite and one Betta Bowl at the office also with Seachem Flourite. :first: 

I need suggestions of something that I can purchase that is affordable that I can put underneath gravel. :rofl:

I am open to suggestions and recommendations. :ear:

Please don't tell me dirt. Unless you really think that would be reliable and predictable in the long run. :smokin: 

I realize that these experiments are for the summer months only (I think) because during the cold winter months here in Upstate New York my house temperature is basically 60-65 degrees. I don't know of any plants or fish that could live well through that but I always learn something every day here on this site. opcorn:

I am not a biologist or a chemist and it has been 20 years since high school, so please make it direct and simple. 
:hug: I appreciate your help with this. :happy:

[smilie=n: While driving to work today, I did read the Common Abbreciations used on APC and relearned some high school chemistry / biology terms that I had forgotten. :dance:

:yo: Thanks again for your suggestions and :grouphug: advice. :typing:


----------

